# H: WE, Skaven, Cryx W:£, nos Tau



## Phototoxin (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm trying to downsize before moving - some of my warhammer armies, any reasonable offer considered. Wood Elves are painted except lord on stag + warhawks, skaven undercoated or untouched except verminlord basecoated brown

Woodelves:
30 archers
6 scouts/waywatchers
15 glade riders
20 dryads
6 converted treekin
1 scratchbuilt treeman
lord on stag
2 spellweavers
limited edition BSB
3 warhawk riders
lord on eagle (conversion)
wardancers incl wardancer lord
highborn with greatweapon
army book
£200

Pictures:
1
2
3
4
5
6

Skaven:
Verminlord on resin base
lord skrolk
oop plague priest
40 plague monks
10 plague censer bearers
6 poison wind globadiers
6 gutter runners w/nets
4 assassins
OOP sknitich
finecast sknitich
2 metal packmasters
2 IoB packmasters
10 giant rats
grey seer
oop metal plaguemonk command (so the block of 40 can be put into 2 x 20)
2 plagueclaw catapults
oop metal doomwheel
2 IoB warpfire throwers
2 IoB mortars
40 clanrats w/spear
40 clanrats w/hw+shield
metal queek head-taker
IoB warlord
BSB - converted from IoB warlord
4 ratogres - 2 with resin bases

£200, pictures if interested but pretty much as standard!

Cryx: (under offer)
Denegra, 
Mortinebra+deryliss, 
Nightmare, 
plastic jack*, 
2 rippers, 
2 spitters, 
gorman dewulfe, 
6 bile thralls, 
necrotek* + scrap thrall*, 
mk2 deck, 
green templates, 
pistol wraith, 
cankerwurm, 
withershadow combine. 

£85 obo

All painted except *

Bits: 

FW Imperial/Crimson fists rhino upgrade resin parts. - £4

10 flesh tearer shoulderpads - 50% of RRP
some flesh tearer forgeworld etched brass - £2
set of land raider tracks - £4

DoC seekers of slaanesh
various daemonettes


1 FW Auctocannon+backpack + targeter £3
1 FW missile launcher +holding hand £3
CSM terminator combi weapons + reaper autocannon, 2 power axes, various heads, shoulders etc £4 the lot

15 Micro Arts Studio 25mm 'infested' bases and 20 20mm 'infested' bases. These are resin and no longer in production. A pack RRP is about £4.50-£5 I'm happy to take £15 for the full lot of them.


Nids:
8 Genestealers (nos) £8
5 Gants (nib) £4

4 oop metal swordmasters (£10)

2 oop blue horrors (£4) 

oop Savage Orc Boss. (£3)

W: 
£££

primed/unpainted/nos tau stuff

plague bearers
Left handed bolt pistols and/or infernus pistols - only about 2 or 3


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Pm'd


----------

